# &quot;Niedrige&quot; Framerate, obwohl die GPU nicht ausgelastet ist



## Goldrock (3. November 2016)

*gelöscht*

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

also, es ist nun mal NICHT so, dass man quasi unendlich hohe FPS-Werte liefern kann, solange nur die Hardware stark genug ist. Evlt. liefert das Game ganz einfach nicht genug Infos pro Sekunde, um überhaupt mehr als zB 130 Bilder zu berechnen. Ich denke daher, dass es einfach nur am Spiel liegt.


----------



## Goldrock (3. November 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## McDrake (3. November 2016)

Das Spiel hat evtl auch eine Bremse drin.
Einige alte Dos-Games laufen so schnell ab, dass man eine Bremse in Dos-Box benutzen muss, da sonst alles zu schnell auf dem Bildschirm abläuft. 
Gab da bei Fallout doch das Problem, das die Physik nur mit 30 Fps richtig berechnet wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

Goldrock schrieb:


> "Evlt. liefert das Game ganz einfach nicht genug Infos pro Sekunde, um überhaupt mehr als zB 130 Bilder zu berechnen."
> 
> Aber wie wäre es dann zu erklären, dass das Spiel bei mittleren Grafikeinstellungen mit GPU Auslastung von 20% die 144 FPS schafft, aber nicht auf ultra Einstellungen mit GPU Auslastung von 35%?


 das lässt sich halt nicht so simpel einfach erklären, aber es ist nun mal so, dass einige Algorithmen so beschaffen sind, dass selbst mehr Hardwarepower nicht zu mehr FPS führen. Es ist eben nicht so, dass immer entweder CPU oder Graka bei 100% sein "müssen", also eines von beiden IMMER seine Power voll ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## svd (3. November 2016)

Und es gibt ja nicht nur "die" GPU. Die besteht ja aus mehreren Bestandteilen, wie... keine Ahnung, sagen wir mal "spezialisierte Typen in einer Küche".
Wenn's nur Pommes gibt, haben die Kartoffel-Typen viel zu tun, schälen, schnippeln... Die Fleisch- und Fischtypen machen halt derweil nichts. Die Küche arbeitet nicht zu 100%.
Stellst du auf Wedges um, fällt das Schälen weg und du kannst die Anzahl der dazu notwendigen Kartoffeltypen nochmal reduzieren, aber die hauen dafür mehr Spalten raus. 

Wie die Grafikkarte genau belastet wird, kannst du eh nicht sagen. "F1 2014" ist zudem ein Port von den alten Konsolen auf den PC, auch noch mit der EGO-Engine-3.0 (erst F1-2015
hat ja die neue Engine bekommen). PCler waren ja eher wenig zufrieden mit dem Spiel gewesen, zumindest, was dessen Technik betrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Und es gibt ja nicht nur "die" GPU. Die besteht ja aus mehreren Bestandteilen, wie... keine Ahnung, sagen wir mal "spezialisierte Typen in einer Küche".
> Wenn's nur Pommes gibt, haben die Kartoffel-Typen viel zu tun, schälen, schnippeln... Die Fleisch- und Fischtypen machen halt derweil nichts. Die Küche arbeitet nicht zu 100%.
> Stellst du auf Wedges um, fällt das Schälen weg und du kannst die Anzahl der dazu notwendigen Kartoffeltypen nochmal reduzieren, aber die hauen dafür mehr Spalten raus.
> 
> ...


 ja, es kann in der Tat auch der Grund sein. Es ist ja nicht so, dass eine Grafikkarte einfach nur eine Rechenpower XY hat und dann immer bei 100% Last arbeitet für möglichst viele FPS. Sondern die Gesamtrechenpower ist die Summe aus mehreren Features, die nicht immer alle benötigt werden und vor allem: du kannst dann nicht immer mit nicht-ausgelasteten Sektoren/Bauteilen der Grafikkarte einfach die andere Aufgabe übernehmen, weil die Sektoren das gar nicht können. zB ist vielleicht bei F1 ein Sektor der Grafikkarte komplett mit dem Verwalten von Texturen beschäftigt, so dass bei 120 FPS Schluss ist, obwohl der Rest der Karte zB was das Berechnen von Licht und Polygonen angeht noch Luft hätte. 

Noch simpler zum Verständnis: wenn z.B. auf einer GTX 1060 mit 3GB ein Game mit "Ultra-HD-Texturen" läuft und das RAM voll ist, weil 3GB da halt nicht grad viel sind, dann hast du halt maximal zB 30 FPS, obwohl der Grafik-Chip selbst vielleicht bei nur 50% Last ist. In DEM Fall kannst du das leicht feststellen, da man die RAM-Auslastung separat auslesen kann - aber wenn innerhalb der Grafikkarte vlt nur 2 Elemente ausgelastet sind, 10 andere aber nicht, dann wirst du das mit Tools nicht erkennen können und dabei keine 100% Last angezeigt bekommen, aber bei den FPS eine Obergrenze haben.

Ne Grafikkarte besteht eben aus vielen Elementen, die alle teils sehr spezielle Aufgaben haben - daher kannst du zB auch nicht mal die Rechenleistung einer Grafikkarte, die man "messen" kann und die in (Tera)FLOPS angegeben wird, als Maßstab für Spielepower nehmen. Eine AMD RX 480 zB ist ca. so schnell wie eine GTX 1060, hat aber formal gesehen 30% mehr FLOPS-Rechenpower als die GTX 1060. 


Anderes Beispiel: Netzteil. Ein Netzteil kann "überlastet" sein, obwohl es gerade nur 50% der Nennleistung verbraucht. Und zwar aus folgendem Grund: die zB 500W sind verteilt auf drei Schienen (3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt), und jede hat ein eigenes Maximum und kann sich den Strom nicht oder nur sehr bedingt mit den anderen Schienen teilen. Wenn du dann zb 250W Last hast, davon dann 100W bei 3,3 und 5V und 150W bei 12V, dann sind das 50% der 500W, aber es kann sein, dass die 12V-Leitung maximal 12 Ampere, also 144W liefern kann - und dann ist das Netzteil mit 150W Anfrage bei 12V überlastet.


----------



## Goldrock (4. November 2016)

gelöscht


----------

